# Cleaning Up Spilled Mercury in the Home.



## DeadDOG (Nov 7, 2007)

Cleaning Up Spilled Mercury in the Home 
Why is Safe Cleanup Important?

Mercury is toxic to many organ systems, including the central nervous system. If mercury gets into the blood stream, it can damage the brain, spinal cord, kidneys and liver. Children and fetuses are at highest risk if exposed to mercury. When a thermometer or other mercury-containing device is broken, the spilled mercury forms droplets that accumulate in small pools and in the tiniest of spaces, making cleanup difficult. Even though liquid mercury evaporates slowly, a significant amount of mercury vapor can build up in indoor air at room temperature after some mercury has been spilled. 

What To Do Immediately After a Mercury Spill? 

Call a poison control center if someone has inhaled mercury vapors
Call 911 or the Poison Control Center at, 800-222-1222 from anywhere in the state. 
If you suspect a pet has been exposed to mercury, call your veterinarian. 
Isolate the spill and ventilate the area
Keep all people and pets away from the spill area. 
Immediately open windows and exterior doors. 
Close all doors between the room where the mercury was spilled and the rest of the house. 
Close all cold air returns so that mercury vapor is not carried throughout the house. 
Turn down heaters and turn up room air conditioners. Do not use central air conditioning. 
Turn off fans unless they vent to the outdoors. 
Use fans to blow mercury-contaminated air outside. 
Remove mercury from shoes, clothing, and skin 
If mercury has touched your skin, shoes, or clothing, stay still and have someone bring you a
plastic trash bag and wet paper towels. 
Wipe off visible beads of mercury with wet paper towels and put them into the trash bag. Check your shirt pockets for mercury drops. 
Remove contaminated shoes and clothing and place them in the trash bag. Seal the bag. 
Dispose of clothing properly and shower well. 
Decide if you will try to clean up the spilled mercury
The other option is to hire an environmental contractor. 
What Not To Do After a Spill 
Never allow people who are wearing mercury contaminated shoes or clothing to walk around the house 
This will help prevent the spread of spilled mercury. 
Never use an ordinary vacuum cleaner or a shop vacuum to clean up mercury 
The vacuum cleaner can heat up the mercury and cause it to become an airborne mercury vapor and may continue to release hazardous vapor for a long time.(See the advice in the next section if you’ve already tried to vacuum up the mercury spill.) 
Never use a broom to clean up mercury
The mercury will break into smaller drops and will spread around more. The small droplets evaporate faster and are more difficult to clean up. 
Never pour mercury down a drain 
The mercury can become lodged in pipes and can pollute septic tanks or wastewater- treatment plants. 
Never launder mercury-contaminated clothing in a washing machine 
Washing mercury-contaminated clothing in a washing machine can contaminate the washer. 
Dispose of mercury-contaminated clothing in the trash, or if it is visibly contaminated, take it to a household hazardous waste collection site. 
What If You’ve Already Vacuumed Up the Spill?
If you’ve already tried to vacuum up spilled mercury, you’ve probably contaminated your machine. You can either discard your vacuum cleaner or try to clean it out in one of the following manners:

If your vacuum uses bags: 
With the same bag in place that was used when you tried to vacuum up the spilled mercury, run the machine outdoors for an hour or more. Then, change the bag. Seal the mercury-contaminated bag inside a plastic bag, place it in another plastic bag, seal again, and label the outer bag Mercury Waste: Hazardous. 
If your vacuum does not use bags: 
Run the machine outdoors for an hour or more. Then carefully transfer any debris in the trap into a plastic bag and package and label the same as for a mercury-contaminated bag (as described in the previous paragraph). 
Can You Clean Up the Spill Yourself?
You may be able to clean up a mercury spill yourself if it is:
A small amount, such as that in a thermometer (this volume is about the size of a pencil eraser). 
In a small area and has not been spread around. 
On a smooth, hard, surface, e.g. tile, linoleum or wood. 
On a small, porous item, such as an area rug, that can be thrown away. Find out whether your home insurance policy will cover the costs of cleanup or items discarded because they were contaminated with mercury. 
Spill Cleanup Kits
Some local companies have mercury spill kits for sale. Check the phone book or on the internet for other companies that offer mercury spill kits.

If You Decide You Can Clean Up the Spill Yourself 
Protect yourself 
Before beginning the clean up a mercury spill:

Change into old clothing and shoes that you can dispose of if they become contaminated. 
Remove all jewelry because mercury can adhere to metal. 
Put on gloves, preferably rubber gloves. 
Assemble your cleanup supplies 
Obtain a mercury spill cleanup kit or collect the supplies listed below.

Gloves, preferably rubber 
Small plastic bags, preferably zipper style 
Large trash bags 
Large tray or box 
Paper towels, napkins, tissues or toilet paper 
Duct tape, packing tape, or masking tape 
Two index cards or stiff paper, cardboard, single-edge razor blades or a rubber squeegee 
you may also need:
Plastic dustpan 
Eyedropper 
Flashlight 
Everything contaminated with mercury must be disposed of properly.

Clean up (recover) the mercury 
(see following instructions for cleanup on various types of surfaces) 
Remove your shoes and clothing 
Carefully place contaminated shoes and clothing into a trash bag. 
Avoid touching anything that may have contacted mercury 
Seal the bag. 
Store mercury wastes properly 
Store out of the reach of children, in a locked cupboard or on a high shelf, until you can dispose of it. 
Store away from heat and flames. 
Wash your hands thoroughly and take a shower immediately after the cleanup
Ventilate the area to the outdoors for at least two days after the cleanup 
Open windows and exterior doors for at least two days, if possible, and use fans to push contaminated air out. In winter, shut off the room by closing the door and sealing any cracks around it. Then, open a window and run a fan in that room for a couple of days. 
Properly dispose of the mercury and mercury-contaminated items 
(See the section on Proper disposal.) 
If you have health concerns, call a physician 
Urine and blood tests can measure mercury levels in the body; hair tests can give a history of exposure. 
Mercury vapor badges can measure the amount of mercury in the air. 
Cleanup On Various Types of Surfaces
Cleanup on hard surfaces (countertops, linoleum or tile)
1. Collect the glass (from the broken thermometer or other device): 

Place pieces of glass on a paper towel. 
Fold the paper towel, enclosing the glass shards, and place it in a plastic bag and seal. 
Label the bag Mercury Waste: Hazardous. 
2. Collect the mercury:

Push the beads of mercury together using two razor blades or stiff paper or cardboard. Use the flashlight to search for other glass shards and mercury – the light will reflect off the mercury. 
Pick up the beads of mercury by pushing them into a dustpan or onto a stiff sheet of paper or cardboard. You can also try using an eyedropper to collect beads of mercury. 
Working over a tray or box, slowly and carefully transfer the mercury into a wide-mouth, screw top container. Put on the lid, seal the lid with tape, and label the jar Mercury: Hazardous. 
Place the wide-mouth container (with the liquid mercury) into a plastic bag and seal. Place the bag inside a second plastic bag and seal. Label the outer bag Mercury: Hazardous. 
Pick up any remaining droplets of mercury and pieces of glass with tape. You can also use a cotton ball or moist paper towel to pick up mercury beads from cracks and crevices. Again use a flashlight to look for mercury droplets in cracks and crevices. 
Working in a tray or box, place the mercury contaminated tape into a plastic bag and seal. 
Label the bag Mercury Waste: Hazardous. 
Cleanup on carpet
1. When possible, it’s best to cut out the contaminated area of carpet and pad:

Fold contaminated piece so mercury is trapped inside. 
Place the contaminated item and all items used for cleanup in a plastic bag. 
Place the bag into a second plastic bag and seal the outer bag with tape. 
Label the outer bag Mercury Waste: Hazardous. 
2. If you’re unwilling to cut out the contaminated area:

Use cotton balls, moist paper towels, or an eyedropper to pick up the spilled mercury. 
Place all items used for the cleanup into a plastic bag. 
Place the bag into a second plastic bag and seal the outer bag with tape. 
Label the outer bag Mercury Waste: Hazardous. 
Cleanup on disposable, porous items (rugs or clothing 
Cut the mercury-contaminated areas out of the item or fold the item so the mercury is trapped inside. 
Place the contaminated item and all items used for cleanup in a plastic bag. 
Place the bag into a second plastic bag and seal the outer bag with tape. 
Label outer bag as Mercury Waste: Hazardous. 
Cleanup on large, valuable, porous items
If mercury has been spilled on a large or valuable item, 
such as a sofa, Oriental rug, or heirloom quilt, you may 
be able to follow this procedure: 
Clean the item as much as possible using the techniques described for cleaning mercury from carpet. 
Remove the item from the home and store it in an unoccupied, warm, ventilated place for several months to allow the mercury to vaporize. Do not put the item in an attached garage. 
Hire an environmental laboratory to test the item to see whether all the mercury has vaporized. 
Cleanup of broken fluorescent and HID (High Intensity Discharge) lamps
If the lamp has just been broken, quickly open a window or exterior door and leave the area for 15 to 20 minutes. 
Follow mercury cleanup instructions for the type of surface to be cleaned. 
*Label the container Mercury Waste: Hazardous. 
Proper Disposal
Take these to the household hazardous waste collection site
Liquid mercury: Put it in a sturdy, plastic container with a screw cap and label it Mercury: Hazardous. 
Broken fluorescent and HID lamps 
Mercury-contaminated soil *
Shoes and clothing that are visibly contaminated with mercury 
Mercury cleanup wastes (disposable gloves, glass pieces, cotton balls, trays, paper towels, razor blades, cardboard, tape and any other items used for cleanup that may have contacted mercury) 
For information regarding the household hazardous waste program, go to 
http://www.cabq.gov/envhealth/householdwaste.html or call the environmental health department office. 
Put these items into your regular trash:
Shoes and clothing that are not visibly contaminated with mercury 
Items that have contacted mercury but are not visibly contaminated with mercury if your local household hazardous waste collection site won’t take them (for example, mercury does not adhere to dry paper or cardboard). 
Help reduce mercury contamination
Coal-fired power plants emit mercury to the atmosphere. So, using less electricity in your home helps reduce demand for electricity and mercury contamination of the environment.

Turn down the furnace and water heater. 
Install energy-efficient fluorescent lighting. 
Caulk and weather-strip your home. 
For More Information
For help with a mercury spill in your home, check out these other resources online:

http://www.epa.gov/epaoswer/hazwaste/mercury/faq/spills.htm

http://www.epa.gov/mercury/about.htm

http://www.danpatch.ecn.prudue.edu/~epados/mercbuild/src/cleanup.htm

http://www.epa.gov/mercury/effects.htm

You can also contact the city HHW collection facility
Rinchem Company, Inc. 
6133 Edith Blvd NE (on west side of Edith between Montano and Osuna) Google Map 
Household Hazardous Waste Hotline: 345-1650 

Open to the Public on Monday, Wednesday and Friday from 8:30 AM – 4:30 PM and Saturday 8 AM – 3 PM


----------



## Irons (Nov 7, 2007)

then the issue is a non-starter.

Mercury should not be used at all, let alone in a residence, especially where there are children.

There are safer alternatives.

Mercury is so Stone Age.


----------



## beaks (Apr 24, 2009)

fill up a shop vac with about an inch of water and suck the mercury up.

mercury is safe to as long as you use some common sense when handling it.

it is also everywhere in this big old planet, its a natural common metal, i have panned gold that was coated with mercury and i sure wasnt going to throw it back all it takes is a little common sense an ability to read, learn and a retort to reclaim the mercury/gold safely.

LOL a moron can hurt themselves on just about anything, like using liquid foam sealant with the pilot lights going or being hit by a bus in a parking lot.
If you need a doctor after you pick up a sharp stick or stand on the roof during a thunderstorm to see the pretty lights you may be a moron LMAO

anything can be dangerous if you dont use common sense.

John


----------



## Oz (Apr 24, 2009)

A shop vac with water in it means you do not even have a paper filter in it. Do you think it is a good idea to move mercury around at those velocities breaking it up into fine mist and perhaps discharging it from the vacuums outlet? Just a thought.


----------



## Platdigger (Apr 24, 2009)

Becides the droplets that will most likely break up in the hose.
Contaminating the hose.
Randy


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 24, 2009)

Platdigger said:


> Becides the droplets that will most likely break up in the hose.
> Contaminating the hose.
> Randy



I would expect at least some of the Mercury would atomize/vaporize and go through the vacuum cleaner, and contaminate your lungs, as well as the whole house.

I think a vacuum cleaner is about the worst thing you can use. It's as if they were designed to make the Mercury air born. You should at least have a hose on the vac that vents outside.

John


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2009)

You got to be kidding me, common everyday bug spray is a nerve agent, when I was in the marines at bio, chem, nuke training we used it to show that our test strips work.

There is mercury in every flourescent light, we (everyone) have been throwing them away for what seems like ever.

every water way in every state that I have ever been in has fish comsumption advisories for Mercury, every fish in the ocean, has mercury, dioxin, and pcb.

You can not exscape poisonous compounds, volcanoes spue them into the air every day, the dirt under your feet leached out selenium and others every day.

I am not advocating using stuff willy nilly, just so tired of seeing, oh this will kill you, that will maim you. Yes everyone should take precausions, yes everyone should know what they are doing, but just look on U-Tube there are so many people on there doing so much, ah hazardous dumb stuff. 

People driving beside you every day are much more dangerous than just about anything else in your life (barring your doing something that you should have put more thaught into>

I know this was not politically correct and I know that this will offend some, I am apoligizing in advance, please don't be to hard on me.

thanks
Jim


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 24, 2009)

james122964 said:


> I know this was not politically correct and I know that this will offend some,
> thanks
> Jim



Your not offending me for sure. I agree for the most part. I just don't want to catch a really big dose of mercury. If I break a florescent tube, I don't stick my nose in there and take a deep breath.  

John


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 24, 2009)

I remember seeing pictures of guys wearing hazmat suits scraping paint off a house in Massachusetts. We would just paint over it down here in Texas.  

John


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2009)

yep, drink to much water, get water poisoning, thats for sure.
Live by pigs (swine) get swine flu, live by birds (fowl) get bird flu, live by people get both :lol:


----------



## Palladium (Apr 24, 2009)

Mercury in it's elemental form won't become airborne unless it heated above it vaporazation point i don't think. Will It :?:


----------



## Anonymous (Apr 24, 2009)

Pd, I believe it has a vapor pressure at room temperature, do not know what it is though.

Jim


----------



## Palladium (Apr 25, 2009)

Hummmmm Seems that point is rather low. 

Vapor pressure: 0.002 mm Hg at 77ºF (25º


----------



## Palladium (Apr 25, 2009)

LD50 is the dosage at which 50% of the humans exposed to
a particular chemical will die. In our case, the term applies to oral lethal dosage and is expressed in milligrams per kilogram (mg/kg) of body weight. The LD50 for mercury is 50 mg/kg.

Good old LD-50 :? :? :?


----------



## Oz (Apr 25, 2009)

James,

I understand your rant. We do indeed live in a world inundated with chemicals in concentrations that far exceed what was found in pre industrial society. We also have cancer rates that follow the same curve in history. 

I prefer to limit my exposure and hopefully live a long life. In my area (my yard) there is virtually zero chance of mercury being a heath hazard unless I introduce it, I prefer to keep it that way.

Having said that, I am not against using mercury in very limited circumstances if a better alternative was not available. Refining in general will expose all of us to concentrations of chemicals and compounds that we otherwise would not be exposed to. It is healthier to not refine, but my point was that a shop vac is not the healthiest way to deal with a mercury spill. 


Palladium,

It is my understanding that mercury will sublime at room temperatures. The main point I was making though was that trying to clean up a spill in a small area with a shop vac would disperse it further. Even as a liquid at room temperature, the velocity of a shop vac is inclined to further disperse what is trying to be contained.


----------



## semi-lucid (Apr 25, 2009)

Wow :!: I just found out, that for only $4,589.00, you can have your very own Minuteman® Mercury™ Vacuum cleaner :!: 

It will pick up liquid elemental mercury, pass it through a separator and into a removable plastic jar. Charcoal filter module purifies exhaust air of mercury vapor. :!: 
Wow :!: Only $4,589.00 :!: 

http://www.labsafety.com/Minuteman-Mercury-Vacuums_24549648/?noredirect=true

 
John

Edit: And the replacement charcoal filter only costs $730.00 :!: Wow :!:


----------



## homefires (Apr 28, 2009)

If Mercury is So So So Bad, why are they pushing us to use Fluorescent Bulbs so hard?

Cleaning up a Broken Compact Fluorescent Light Bulb (CFL)


Compact Fluorescent Light Bulbs have become the bain of existance for most of those living in Florence AZ. Florence AZ was first to jump on the CFL bandwagon, now, they're killing everybody, cause they're not being cleaned up properly.

Because Compact Fluorescent Light Bulbs (CFLs) contain a small amount of mercury, the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) recommends the following clean-up and disposal guidelines. 
1. Before clean-up: ventilate the room

Have people and pets leave the room, and don't let anyone walk through the breakage area on their way out. 
Open a window and leave the room for 15 minutes or more. 
Shut off the central forced-air heating/air conditioning system, if you have one. 
2. Clean-up steps for hard surfaces

Carefully scoop up glass fragments and powder using stiff paper or cardboard and place them in a glass jar with metal lid (such as a canning jar) or in a sealed plastic bag. 
Use sticky tape, such as duct tape, to pick up any remaining small glass fragments and powder. 
Wipe the area clean with damp paper towels or disposable wet wipes and place them in the glass jar or plastic bag. 
Do not use a vacuum or broom to clean up the broken bulb on hard surfaces. 
3. Clean-up steps for carpeting or rug:

Carefully pick up glass fragments and place them in a glass jar with metal lid (such as a canning jar) or in a sealed plastic bag. 
Use sticky tape, such as duct tape, to pick up any remaining small glass fragments and powder. 
If vacuuming is needed after all visible materials are removed, vacuum the area where the bulb was broken. 
Remove the vacuum bag (or empty and wipe the canister), and put the bag or vacuum debris in a sealed plastic bag. 
4. Clean-up steps for clothing, bedding, and other fabrics:

If clothing or bedding materials come in direct contact with broken glass or mercury-containing powder from inside the bulb that may stick to the fabric, the clothing or bedding should be discarded. Do not wash such clothing or bedding because mercury fragments in the clothing may contaminate the machine and/or pollute sewage. 
You can, however, wash clothing or other materials that have been exposed to the mercury vapor from a broken CFL, such as the clothing you happened to be wearing when you cleaned up the broken CFL, as long as that clothing has not come into direct contact with the materials from the broken bulb. 
If shoes come into direct contact with broken glass or mercury-containing powder from the bulb, wipe them off with damp paper towels or disposable wet wipes. Place the towels or wipes in a glass jar or plastic bag for disposal. 
5. Disposal of clean-up materials:

Immediately place all cleanup materials outdoors in a trash container or protected area for the next normal trash pickup. 
Wash your hands after disposing of the jars or plastic bags containing clean-up materials. 
Check with your local or state government about disposal requirements in your specific area. Some states prohibit such trash disposal and require that broken and unbroken mercury-containing bulbs be taken to a local recycling center. 
6. Future cleaning of carpeting or rug: ventilate the room during and after vacuuming:

The next several times you vacuum, shut off the central forced-air heating/air conditioning system and open a window prior to vacuuming. 
Keep the central heating/air conditioning system shut off and the window open for at least 15 minutes after vacuuming is completed. 
Courtesy of the Environmental Protection Agency (EPA).


----------



## blueduck (May 7, 2009)

if a person was concerned about it coating the inside of a shop vac hose, they could be ready for such event and purchase a length of dredge hose which is smooth inside and likely not to be coated by mercury.....

there are a lot of things bad for a person, and if you give them all up you wont live any longer, but it will seem like it.

using common sense and the safest methods possible a person can pretty much use anything they need to, and they wont be harmed. I had a retired prison gaurd explain the most simplest of concepts to me the other day of how that 3% of the stupid and ignorant people are responsible for the laws that get passed and the PC handling of topics we talk about everyday, which is by far no way close to majority rule if 97% of the people will obey common sense we really dont need all those folks telling use it is "against the law" it is "harmful" to use in such case....

Yes mercury is bad for the hatter who sniffed way to much of it.... or the miner who tried to save it cause it was getting away and got to close as it was heating up..... prime examples of not as much common sense..... or the use thereof..... gee i can remember in comic books when i was a kid there was the SHINY "silver" coated penny for sae and all that was was mercury coating it...... and i aint all that OLD.... at least last i looked 46 was still not quite over the hill yet......

William
Idaho


----------



## patrick6411 (May 10, 2009)

Mercury is very high right now. How would you recovery mercury from builbs? Also what are some sources to find it?

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## Anonymous (May 10, 2009)

you will not be able to recover from bulbs, it is vapor.

jim


----------



## Platdigger (May 10, 2009)

vapor condenses....


----------



## Anonymous (May 10, 2009)

yes, vapor can condense, did you ever try and condense 5 molecules of water out of a cubic meter of air, theres your challenge. :lol: 

jim


----------



## Platdigger (May 10, 2009)

It is all a matter of temperature and pressure.
The only reason the mercury is a vapor in the tube is because it is in a vacuume.
Right?


----------



## Anonymous (May 10, 2009)

Platt, my point is there has to be enough of the substance to condense.
For instance air and water, in the winter the air can be -20 degrees way lower than the condensing and freezing temperature of water, but there is still water that is dissolved in the air and not condensed.

mercury has a vapor pressure at room temp so it will still try and evaporate.

Jim


----------



## Platdigger (May 10, 2009)

My point is, the mercury could indeed be recovered, and most likely is being done on a large enough scale by some.


----------



## metatp (May 10, 2009)

How much do mercury go for? I have a small bottle of it from 20 years ago. I think I got it from a coworker of mine that had a liter bottle of it. Where does one sell mercury?


----------



## Platdigger (May 10, 2009)

Jim, let's just say it this way: It wouldn't be worth it on a small scale.
Randy


----------



## qst42know (May 10, 2009)

Many of the new fluorescents have no mercury.


----------



## patrick6411 (May 12, 2009)

Ok what are some sources that would be worth recovering? I am not looking to sell anything up front. I plan to hold for several years and then sell.


----------



## Harold_V (May 13, 2009)

patrick6411 said:


> Ok what are some sources that would be worth recovering? I am not looking to sell anything up front. I plan to hold for several years and then sell.


Perhaps you'd be interested in knowing that when I sold my refining business, I gave away more than 100 pounds of mercury. 

I contacted one of the few refineries that accept it and was informed that I could ship it to them, assuming I had it bottled in acceptable flasks, and paid for shipping. They would gladly receive the mercury, for which I would receive nothing. Only when I had more than 150 pounds would they pay for the shipment, and then it would be purchased as scrap. Likely cost more to ship than what I'd get paid. By the way, this was back in '94. I can't imagine what it would be like today, with tighter restrictions. 

If you have wisdom, what you'll do with mercury is leave it alone. 

Harold


----------



## blueduck (May 13, 2009)

years past and not all that long ago Mercury was listed on the commodity exchanged and the daily spot metal price was in the paper right along with other metals, both precious and not so precious...... usually the price tag was for a flask which if i remember correctly was 76 pounds, and not all that big, since mercury is pert near as heavy as gold is.

Personally i would make a mercury press with a 400 mesh filter and make sure all the gold was out of it, and then if you did not want to use it yourself for gold recovery and could not find a prospector who was not afraid of it as so many people are, then just give it to the hazardous waste folks in the governmental agency that will take it off yer hands from you..... of course you might have to fill out a host of paperwork that is a headache in itself and puts you on a watchlist for acquiring/having other hazmat items..... 

Action mining has a couple items that can make your mercury useful and get the gold out it if any is in it...... we pick it up out of the creeks all the time around here, it occurs naturally in the ground in this part of Idaho, in one creek in particular a person can coolect all them ercury they want in the morning as it comes out of a vapor and collects on the rocks and in the water, just laying there waiting to either be collected or to vaporize in the hot afternoon sun again and come back to metal form in the cooler evening air....... I suspect that being on that crek during the day is akin to playing "Russian roulette" since knowing the mercury occurs there and does what it does...... but there is a lot of it at certain times of the year and whats there now collects the gold as it rolls down stream.... it were not all lost from old time miners like so many folks think in the east where they never seen a creek like we have here before...... and probably never will either.

William
North Central Idaho

William
Idaho


----------



## Palladium (May 13, 2009)

William, You old dog you.
How's life treating you. You still stalking the Golden chick???? :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## blueduck (May 14, 2009)

I am not "cyber stalking" anyone for any reason..... I just could no longer hold my tongue whilst the lady? egged people on to buy her "books" if you can call them that.....

about the only stalking i am getting ready to do is stalking that elusive yellow metal out in the creek beds and wondering if the items that people seem to be wanting that i did not purchase already will be back ordered on me again..... but time will tell and if my customers cant get it other places sooner or later my order will be filled and they can still get it from me.

I just spent the past month with first one child and then the other two home with chicken pox..... now I am another month behind in my outside chore list cause i just did not feel comfortable leaving the kids in the house and not being there when they needed something...... call me over protexctive, but if they are alone, they tend to feel they can get it themselves and things tend to get out of hand and i get another day behind added to the problem anyhow....lol ok maybe they are not as bad as i make them out, kids are kids and i was one once too, I was just slicker at than my kids are..... lol

but at least with the things ive learnt in the past couple years, added to some of what i THOUGHT i knew, pretty much just might bring a whole different outcome in the creeks again...... well at least when high water recedes... and it warms up.... the temperature of the water about 10 miles upstream from here is 6.8 C or 44 F for them who dont convert it to well.

But i am doing what i can, like anyone else in these troubled economic times, and going back to pullin it out of the earth and adding what I can into the economy is more than a most people are willing to try..... it aint easy, and it aint cheap, but it dont have to be expensive to make a go of it.

William
North Central Idaho


----------



## Palladium (May 14, 2009)

Glad to hear life is treating you well william.

How old are your kids ? 

Mine are 14 and 18 and they ( Boys ) both think they are slicker than daddy. They just can't figure out how i always know what they have done or are planning to do. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## blueduck (May 15, 2009)

Hey ralph....

my kids are soon to be 5 in a little over a week, 7 by a couple months and 8 last december [yeah my wife slapped me over the second one ;-Þ]..... and my 5 yr old is probably gonna be the handful that i thought i might have been, he is active, quiet, and always asking the right questions about how things work..... he was the one who given a goldpan, garden trowel [his shovel] and a 2 gallon bucket, ran over 150 yards to the river to get to finding gold a couple months back....... he as gonna cure his gold fever and he never stopped for 6 hours that day, he had a blast on that beach which is now under about 15 feet of high water for another few weeks......

William
North Central Idaho


----------

